# [Review] Prolimatech Megahalems



## xTc (30. März 2009)

*Die noch eher unbekannte und neue Firma „Prolimatech“ bringt mit dem „Megahalems“ ihren ersten Kühler  auf den Markt und hat sich selbst hohe Ziele gesteckt: Der „Megahalems“  soll einer der Top-Kühler werden. Dem Namen nach, hat er auf jeden Fall das Zeug dazu. Doch wie schlägt sich der „Megahalems“ in der Praxis und im direkten Vergleich, zum in die Jahre gekommenen Klassenprimus „Thermalright IFX-14“. Dieser Test soll Aufschluss bringen, ob der „Megahalems“ seinem Namen verdient und ob Prolimatech seine Ziele erreicht.*

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


*Verpackung:*

Die Verpackung des Megahalems ist äußerst schlicht und einfach gehalten. Auf der Vorderseite wurde der Kühler als Konzept-Zeichnung abgedruckt. Die Farbgebung der Verpackung ist an die Farben des Firmenlogos angelehnt. Das helle blau harmoniert dabei sehr gut mit dem grau und wirkt nicht zu bunt. 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Auf der rechten Seite findet man Informationen darüber, für welchen Sockel der Kühler geeignet ist. Auffällig ist dabei, dass der Kühler nur für den Socket 775 und Socket 1366 geeignet ist. Leider ist es aktuell nicht möglich, den Kühler für AMD-Systeme zu verwenden. In den nächstehn Tagen soll allerdings ein entsprechendes Kit für AMD-Systeme nachgereicht werden.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Auf der linken Seite befinden sich einige Spezifikationen zum Megahalems. Leider sind diese nicht ganz vollständig. Angaben über die Heatpipes oder die verwendeten Materialen sucht man vergebens.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Auch die Rückseite ist eher schlicht gehalten. Für weitere Informationen fordert Prolimatech den Käufer auf, die Webseite zu besuchen. Löblich ist allerdings, dass die Aufforderung dort in 5 Sprachen abgedruckt ist. Darunter auch Deutsch.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Der Kühler ist in eine durchsichtige Plastiktüte eingepackt und wird durch eine Schaumstoffabdeckung geschützt.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Der restliche Lieferumfang befindet sich in gut verschachtelt im unteren Teil der Verpackung. Nachdem man die Lasche nach vorne gezogen hat, wird der weitere Lieferumfang sichtbar.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


*Lieferumfang:*

Im Lieferumfang befindet sich eine Backplate für den Sockel 775 sowie 1366. Weiterhin legt Prolimatech sehr hochwertige Montageplatten bei, welche aus Aluminium sind. Damit auch alles gut verschraubt werden kann, liegt ein Beutel mit Schrauben und Muttern bei. Zwar ist es möglich den Megahalems mit zwei Lüftern zu bestücken, leider legt Prolimatech aber nur einen Satz Halteklammern bei. Zu guter letzt hat Prolimatech eine Spritze mit Wärmeleitpaste beigelegt. Ein Lüfter ist allerdings nicht im Lieferumfang enthalten und muss zusätzlich gekauft werden.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Allen in allem, hat Prolimatech sich bei der Verschraubung sehr große Mühe gegeben. Alle Teile wirken äußerst hochwertig und sorgfältig verarbeitet. Solch eine Qualität findet man nicht alt zu oft. 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Auch bei der Montageanleitung leistet sich Prolimatech keine Fehler. Auf der Vorderseite sind alle Teile des Lieferumfangs aufgelistet. Weiterhin sind diese mit einer kleinen Nummer versehen. Mittels einer Liste kann man schauen, um welches Teil es sich genau handelt. Sehr löblich ist es auch, dass diese Auflistung in Deutsch ist. 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Auf der Innenseite der Anleitung ist eine „Schritt-für-Schritt“ Montageanleitung abgedruckt. Diese ist gut bebildert und erläutert. Auf der rechten Seite findet man den entsprechenden  Text für die jeweiligen Schritte vor.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


*Spezifikation:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Emotionen:*

Die hohe Qualität die bei der Befestigung an den Tag gelegt wurde, findet sich auch beim Kühler wieder. Der Kühler wirkt sehr hochwertig und ist akkurat verarbeitet. Auffällig ist dabei auch das Design, für dass sich Prolimatech entschieden hat. Anders als bei vielen anderen Kühler, setzt Prolimatech anstatt auf einen großen, lieber auf zwei kleine Kühltürme. 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die 45 Lamellen sind allesamt gerade und weisen keine Fehler auf. Weiterhin sind diese ordentlich miteinander verbunden. 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Der  Megahalems verfügt über sechs Heatpipes, welche die Abwärme der CPU durch einen kleinen Block aufnehmen. Die Heatpipes haben einen Durchmesser von 6mm und sind an den Enden sauber abgeschlossen. Die Enden weisen keine scharfen Kanten auf und benötigen somit keine Schutzkappe. 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Auf der Oberseite verfügt die Grundplatte über zwei Löcher, welche die Befestigung besser arretiert und so verhindern, dass der Kühler sich dreht.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das Design der einzelnen Tower ist dabei sehr schlicht, besticht aber gerade deshalb. Auf der obersten Lamelle befindet sich ein Muster.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


*Links:*



> Prolimatech Megahalems Produktseite
> 
> Prolimatech Megahalems bei Caseking.de




*Montage:*

_Damit die Montage eingeblendet wird, einmal auf "Show" klicken!_



Spoiler



Für die Montage ist es notwendig, dass Ihr euer Mainboard ausbaut. Meine Anleitung umfasst dabei nur die Montage des Kühlers bei einem S775-System.
Zuerst müsst Ihr euer Mainboard umdrehen und die Backplate auflegen. Haltet die Hand dahinter und dreht das Mainboard wieder um.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Sobald Ihr das Mainboard umgedreht habt, legt es hin und schaut, dass die Gewinde der Backplate durch die Löcher des Mainboards schauen.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bevor Ihr die Backplate verschraubt solltet Ihr euch vier kleine Unterlegscheiben besorgen. Diese kommen zwischen das Mainboard und die Verschraubung und sorgen dafür, dass Ihr euch beim Verschrauben das Mainboard nicht verkratzt. 
Wichtig: Prolimatech legt allerdings keine Unterlegschreiben bei. Die Unterlegscheiben müsst Ihr euch selbst besorgen.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nachdem Ihr auf jedes Gewinde eine Unterlegschreibe gelegt habt, könnt Ihr die Backplate verschrauben.  Dazu benötigt Ihr die Schrauben, die auf beiden Seiten ein Gewinde haben. Das kurze Gewinde wird in die Backplate geschraubt. Das lange Ende muss nach oben zeigen. 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Sobald Ihr alle Schrauben leicht eingedreht habt, könnt Ihr diese über Kreuz festziehen. Das Ganze schaut dann so aus:

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Im nächsten Schritt geht es mit der Befestigung weiter. Dazu benötigt Ihr die zwei kleinen Aluminiumteile. 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Damit die Befestigung auch richtig hält, müsst Ihr diese noch richtig verschrauben. Dazu benötigt Ihr die vier Muttern. Diese dreht Ihr erst leicht an und zum Schluss über Kreuz fest.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Als nächstes geht es mit dem Kühler weiter. Entfernt zuerst die Schutzfolie und bestreicht dann eure CPU mit Wärmeleitpaste.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Danach könnt Ihr den Kühler auf die CPU setzten und justieren. 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Damit der Kühler auch richtig sitzt, braucht Ihr nun die große Aluminiumstrebe. Legt diese so auf die Oberseite der Bodenplatte, dass diese einrastet.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Anschließend könnt Ihr diese Verstrebung verschrauben.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zum Schluss noch den Lüfter montieren. Dabei werden die Halteklammern erst in den Kühler geklemmt und dann vorne über den Lüfter gezogen.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Am Ende müsst Ihr den Lüfter noch anschließen und seid fertig.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



*Kompatibilität:*

Durch die flexible Montage ist es möglich, den Kühler sowohl waagerecht als auch senkrecht zu verbauen. Allerdings treten bei waagerechter Montage ein paar Komptabilitätsprobleme auf. 
Der Kühler blockiert den ersten Speicher-Slot.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Allerdings ist dies nur für hohe Speichermodule von Bedeutung. Speicher mit kleineren Heatspreadern, z.B. der Frostbite-Heatspreader von Mushkin, passt auch ohne Probleme in den ersten Slot. Der Speicher lässt sich auch mit montiertem Kühler aus- /und einbauen.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Auch die senkrechte Montage hat ein paar Tücken. So blockiert die Halteklammer des Lüfters den ersten Slot. Allerdings ist dies auch nur für hohe Speicher wie die OCZ Reaper von Bedeutung. Speicher mit kleinerem Heatspreader passt allerdings ohne Probleme in den ersten Slot.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


*Kühlung:*

In der ersten Test-Serie musste sich der Prolimatech Megahalmes gegen den Markt dominierenden Thermalright IFX-14 beweisen. Weiterhin wurden Vergleichswerte des Thermalright Ultra 120 eXtreme, Alpenföhn Brocken sowie Xigmatek Dark Knight hinzugefügt.
Alle Kühler wurden mit dem gleichen Lüfter ausgestattet, einem Scythe S-Flex 1200rpm. Weiterhin wurde bei allen Kühlern Scythes „Thermal Elixer“ als Wärmeleitpaste genutzt.
Um die CPU ins Schwitzen zu bringen, wurde diese jeweils für 30 Minuten mit Prime95 belastet. Alle Tests wurden mit 12V und 7V durchgeführt. Getestet wurde mit einem offenen Aufbau bei einer Raumtemperatur von 21,0 ° Grad Celsius. Die angegebene Temperatur ist eine Durchschnittstemperatur aller vier Kerne. Um die Temperatur der einzelnen Kerne zu ermitteln, habe ich Core Temp verwendet.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei einer Lüfter-Spannung von 12V ist Prolimatechs Plan aufgegangen. Der Megahalmes kann den IFX-14 vom Thron stoßen und sich den ersten Platz erkämpfen.  Im Ruhezustand kann der Megahalems dem IFX-14 ein Grad abnehmen, unter Last sind es sogar 1,5° Grad Celsius. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch bei  einer Lüfter-Spannung von 7V zeigt der Megahalems was in ihm steckt. Unter Last hält der Megahalems die CPU zwei Grad Celsius kühler als der IFX-14. Im Ruhezustand beträgt der Abstand immerhin ein Grad Celsius. 
Anmerkung: Der Scythe S-Flex läuft bei einer Spannung von 7V mit ca. 700rpm.

Da der Megahalems ohne Lüfter ausgeliefert wird, entfällt der Test mit einem Original-Lüfter.


*Lautstärke:*

Auf die Messung der Lautstärke wird beim Test des Prolimatech Megahalems verzichtet. Da der Kühler ohne Lüfter geliefert wird, hängt die Lautstärke vom verwendeten Lüfter ab.


*Fazit:*

Prolimatech hat sich mit dem Megahalems hohe Ziele gesteckt, die sie aber auch erfüllen. Die lange Regentschaft des IFX-14 ist beendet und der Prolimatech Megahalems kann sich somit „aktuell bester Luftkühler“  nennen.
Allerdings gibt es trotz der guten Leistung Kritikpunkte an denn Prolimatech noch arbeiten muss. Zum einen wäre das aktuell fehlende Montage-Kit für AMD-Prozessoren. In den nächsten Tagen soll aber ein entsprechendes Kit verfügbar sein.
Aktuell ist der Megahalems nur für Intel-Systeme geeignet. Ein weiter Punkt ist, dass der Kühler ohne Lüfter geliefert wird und durch den Kauf eines zusätzlichen Lüfters Mehrkosten entstehen. Anderseits ermöglicht dies mehr Freiraum. Der Kunde kann somit einen beliebigen Lüfter wählen und den Megahalems seinen Bedürfnissen anpassen.
Auch bei der Verarbeitung kann Prolimatech überzeugen. Eine solch hochwertige Verarbeitung des Kühlers und vor allem, die der Befestigung, findet man nicht allzu häufig. Besonders praktisch ist auch die Montage, da kein Werkzeug benötigt wird.

Zählt man eins und eins zusammen, hat sich der Megahalems verdient an Platz #1 gekämpft. Bleibt nur noch die Frage: „Was kostet der Spaß?“. Für knappe 60,00 Euro ist der Prolimatech Megahalems ab sofort bei Caseking erhältlich. 

Wer die Kosten nicht scheut sollte zugreifen: Kaufempfehlung​
Zum Schluss möchte ich mich noch bei Caseking.de für die Bereitstellung des Kühlers bedanken.  Kritik, Wünsche oder Anregungen sind natürlich gern gesehen.


----------



## xTc (30. März 2009)

Pic-Dump #1


----------



## xTc (30. März 2009)

Pic-Dump #2


----------



## xTc (30. März 2009)

Pic-Dump #3


----------



## xTc (30. März 2009)

Pic-Dump #4


----------



## xTc (30. März 2009)

Pic-Dump #5


----------



## xTc (30. März 2009)

Pic-Dump #6


----------



## xTc (30. März 2009)

Pic-Dump #7


----------



## Robär (30. März 2009)

Echt schöner Test - wie immer 

Das mit dem Speicher ist allerdings sehr oft anzutreffen, naja was solls, einzig und allein die Leistung zählt und da überzeugt der Prolimatech, meiner Meinung nach, mehr als deutlich.


----------



## Onkelz-Fan94 (30. März 2009)

Toller Test mal wieder von dir und wir haben endlich einen besseren Kühler als den IFX14 der Trotzdem nicht lauter ist!
MFG


----------



## kill_bill (30. März 2009)

Dickes Lob für den Test auch von meiner Seite


----------



## Micha-Stylez (30. März 2009)

Wirklich sehr toller Test ! Kennt man von dir ja aber auch nicht anders ! Macht jedes mal Spaß diese auch ganz zu lesen !

Was mich freuen würde , wenn du auch mal den Zalman 9900 CNPS testen würdest damit der mit im Diagramm auftaucht ! Meiner Meinung nach ist das der beste Luftkühler zur Zeit , kann mich aber auch versehen und genau deswegen würde es mich sehr freuen wenn du den Zalman mal testen würdest !

Mfg Micha


----------



## adler93 (30. März 2009)

Ich hab schon gedacht, der IFX14 bleibt ewigkeiten mit Abstand der beste und trotzdem gut aussehendste Kühler dens gibt. Echt gut das der Megahalems den IFX 14 schlägt, wenn auch nur knapp. Vom Design her gefällt er mir auch sehr gut und der Test ist wie immer .... spitze .


----------



## johnnyGT (30. März 2009)

ist die Bodenplatte eigentlich konvex?und wurde der ifx mit oder ohne Backplate-Kühler getestet?


----------



## rabensang (30. März 2009)

ja, aber nicht so extrem übertrieben wie beim IFX 14


----------



## xTc (30. März 2009)

johnnyGT schrieb:


> ist die Bodenplatte eigentlich konvex?und wurde der ifx mit oder ohne Backplate-Kühler getestet?



Die Bodenplatte ist äußerst plan. Hab es mal auf einer Glasplatte getestet und die Paste hat sich gut verteilt. 

Der IFX wurde ohne Backplate getestet, sonst würde dort auf noch "+ IFX-10" stehen. So viel bringt der kleine Kühler nun aber auch nicht.


Gruß


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. März 2009)

Der Kühler sieht dem Thermalright Ultra ja sehr ähnlich, 
kann das sein, dass ehemalige Techniker von der einen zur anderen Firma übergesprungen sind?
Aber bei Tower Kühlern, die gut kühlen sollen, sind Ähnlichkeiten im Design wohl nicht zu vermeiden.
Trotzdem... bei dem Preis erwarte ich eigentlich auch einen Lüfter. 

Der Test ist wie immer super geworden, tolle Bilder, git geschrieben, wie man es gewohnt ist, weiter so.


----------



## johnnyGT (30. März 2009)

der Megahelms ist auf jeden fall schöner als dieses komische flammendesign des IFX(erinnert mich an Revoltec Modding Zeugs)und vorallem ist er leichter!!->Prolimatech hat also noch spielraum!!


----------



## quikuser (30. März 2009)

Echt mal wieder nen super Review von dir!!!
Wenn jetzt noch der Thermolab Baram und Thor's Hammer von Xigmatek in dem Diagramm vorzufinden sind ist es perfekt

Weiter so!!!!!


----------



## p1t (30. März 2009)

Sehr schönes Review   Deine Fotos sind klasse und die Grafiken zeigen die Testresultate schön einfach dargestellt, ohne zu viel "Schnickschnack".


----------



## xTc (31. März 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Trotzdem... bei dem Preis erwarte ich eigentlich auch einen Lüfter.



Naja, darüber kann man sich streiten. Thermalright arbeitet mit der gleichen Strategie. Schlecht ist sie nicht, so kannst du selbst wählen welchen Lüfter du verbauen willst. Entweder du schnallst da nen teuren und leisen Noiseblocker drauf, oder einen starken Scythe der eine gute Fördermenge hat.  




johnnyGT schrieb:


> Prolimatech hat also noch spielraum!!



In der Tat. Letztens wurden auf der PCGH-Main ja ein paar Zeichnungen von möglicherweise kommenden Prolimatech-Kühlern gezeigt.  Ich denke Leistungstechnisch werden die wohl noch einen draufsetzten. 


Gruß


----------



## NOOKYN (31. März 2009)

Sehr guter Test 

Eine Frage hätte ich noch: Im Test schlägt er den EKL Brocken ja, welchen würdest du vorziehen? Den Brocken oder den Megahalems?

Bin nähmlich grad am überlegen, welchen Kühler ich mir demnächst hole! Habe da so an Brocken, Megahalems und den Noctua NH-U12P gedacht. Preis ist relativ egal, also liegt noch im Rahmen bei den drei.

Welchen würdest du empfehlen?  Wobei ich immer so das bedenken habe, ist ob die mit meinen Corsair Domis passen, wegen der Größe!

Greetz

F A T A L 1 T Y


----------



## xTc (31. März 2009)

Wenn der Preis keine Rolle spielt, dann würde ich dem Megahalems kaufen.
Von Preis- /Leisungs-Verhältnis ist der Alpenföhn Borcken besser. Beim Megahalems benötigst du ja noch einen Lüfter. Allerdings bekommst du für den höheren Preis auch etwas mehr Leistung. 

Bei dem Speicher musst du schauen, es kommt halt auf die Ausrichtung an wie du deinen Kühler verbaust. Im schlimmsten Fall die die erste Speicher-Bank nach dem CPU-Sockel blockiert. Siehe die Bilder der OCZ Reaper. 


Gruß


----------



## Fransen (31. März 2009)

Der Großmeister "IFX-14" ist geschlagen, wurde aber auch solangsam Zeit.

Alles in Allem überzeugt mich der Kühler auf ganzer Linie, um aber "oben" mitmischen zu können ist der Preis noch etwas zu hoch, der IFX-14 ist schon für 49€ zu haben und der Alpenföhn Brocken schon ab 40€ inkl. Lüfter.

Aber trotzdem Glückwunsch an Prolimatech, sie haben Thermalright mit ihren eigenen "Waffen" geschlagen.


----------



## NOOKYN (31. März 2009)

xTc schrieb:


> Beim Megahalems benötigst du ja noch einen Lüfter.



Ich würde eh eigene Lüfter dazu kaufen, bzw 1 vllt. auch gleich 2!

Hab da an die hier gedacht:

Caseking.de » Lüfter » Enermax » Enermax Cluster UCCL12 PWM - 120mm White LED

*Edit*

Wie mach ich das eig. wenn ich 2 Lüfter an den Kühler hängen will mit dem Anschluss? Kann ich einfach so ein Kabel: http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Luefter/Adapter-Kabel/3-Pin-Y-Kabel::177.html dazwischen hängen, oder kann ich dann trotzdem nur einen Steuern?


----------



## Der Dudelsack (31. März 2009)

Ich hab den schon seit einer Woche und bin begeistert!!!
Von der Kühlleistung und von der sehr stabilen Halterung und einfachen Montage!!!

Super!!!


----------



## Uziflator (1. April 2009)

Schön gemacht!

Schade das er nicht auf AM2 passt.


----------



## SilentKilla (17. April 2009)

Sehr geiler Test ...ich frage mich nur, ob der Umstieg vom IFX-14 lohnt.


----------



## rabensang (18. April 2009)

Glaube kaum das der Umstieg lohnt.....


----------



## GoZoU (18. April 2009)

Schau mal hier Review - Prolimatech Megahalems - Meisterkuehler.de - Wasserkühlung für Computer und Silent PCs

Der Megahalems liegt durchschnittlich 2-3K vor dem IFX-14, allerdings hatte ich den IFX-10 nicht montiert. Ein Umstieg lohnt sich also nicht wirklich 

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## xTc (18. April 2009)

SilentKilla schrieb:


> Sehr geiler Test ...ich frage mich nur, ob der Umstieg vom IFX-14 lohnt.



Ich würde auch sagen, bleib beim IFX-14. Die Mehrkosten lohnen sich nicht für die paar Grad °.


Gruß


----------



## Vasili8181 (2. Juni 2009)

Megahalems mit 2 Lüftern und IFX-14 mit 2 Lüftern wendet sich das Blatt.
siehe hier 
Prolimatech Megahalems and 12 Other Coolers for Intel Core i7 Overclocking (page 19) - X-bit labs

Bedenke IFX-14 kann 3 x 140x38 Lüfter halten.Thermalright bleibt Sieger.


----------



## GoZoU (2. Juni 2009)

Mein Review hat genau das Gegenteil bewiesen. Der IFX ist dem Prolimatech auch mit 2 Lüftern einige K hinterher. Ich denke man kann sich getrost auf ein Unentschieden einigen und dass beide Kühler aktuell an der Spitze stehen.

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Vasili8181 (2. Juni 2009)

Auf ein Unentschieden geeinigt.


----------



## xTc (3. Juni 2009)

Die Temperaturen in dem Review finde ich allerdings etwas _krass_.  die Spannung ist auch etwas übertrieben.

Ich werde das am Wochenende aber mal mit mehreren S-Flex(en) testen. Zum Glück hab ich noch beide Kühler da.


Gruß


----------



## Vasili8181 (3. Juni 2009)

Ich habe einen IFX-14 mit 3x 120mm SFF21E und der E8600 @ 4,44GHz(Bei 1,344VCore) kommt nicht über 65°C(Coretemp 0.99.4).Stundenlang Prime 95(v25.9) auf Asus P5Q Pro(BIOS 2102).
Bitte overclocker teste Prolimatech Megahalems mit 2 Lüftern.
Wenn der tatsächlich 3°C besser kühlt kaufe ich mir den.
Auf Wasserkühlung oder schleifen habe ich keine lust.
BITTE BITTE
Danke im vorraus.


----------



## xTc (3. Juni 2009)

Vasili8181 schrieb:


> Ich habe einen IFX-14 mit 3x 120mm SFF21E und der E8600 @ 4,44GHz(Bei 1,344VCore) kommt nicht über 65°C(Coretemp 0.99.4).Stundenlang Prime 95(v25.9) auf Asus P5Q Pro(BIOS 2102).
> Bitte overclocker teste Prolimatech Megahalems mit 2 Lüftern.



Das Szenario ich nicht nachstellen. Weder habe ich einen E8600 noch ein Asus P5Q Pro.  Ich kann dir einzig die Werte auf der ersten Seite anbieten.

Der Unterschied von 3 Grad ist schon extrem. Aktuell ist das schwer das Potenzial das Kühlers zu verbesser. Irgendwann ist die Lukü mit den aktuellen Technicken auch mal am Ende. 


Gruß


----------



## Cornholio (3. Juni 2009)

Ist die Bodenplatte des Prolimatech Megahalems eigentlich auch gekrümmt, wie es beim Thermalright IFX 14 der Fall ist, um die krummen Heatspreader der Intel-CPUs auszugleichen?


----------



## GoZoU (3. Juni 2009)

Jap, die ist leicht gewölbt.

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Vasili8181 (3. Juni 2009)

Guten Abend,
und danke für die schnelle Antwort.
Ich habe hier noch mehr Verwirrung.

Megahalems und Thor's Hammer Kühler : Kühlleistung - Review Hartware.net

da ist der IFX-14 wieder 3°C besser.
xTc bin auf deinen Test am Wochenende gespannt.

Postscriptum: Die Paste ist bei mir Scythe Thermal Elixer.PCGH schrieb in einem Bericht das Sie top ist.
Gute Nacht


----------



## Nucleus (3. Juni 2009)

Ich habe den Megahalems vor kurzem im neuen Rechner meines Vaters verbaut.

Die Verarbeitung des Befestigungsmaterials war unter aller Sau.
Die Streben passten nicht auf die Schrauben ohne zu verkanten.

Also mussten die Löcher nachgebohrt werden.

Das ist imho unter aller Kanone 

Ansonsten ist er natürlich schick und die Kühlleistung stimmt.

Doch will ich mir nicht vorstellen, was einer macht, der kein passendes Werkzeug (Bohrmaschine und entsprechender Bohrer) daheim hat...

Nichts desto trotz ein schönes Review


----------



## Vasili8181 (3. Juni 2009)

Das Thema lässt mich nicht schlafen.

hier Test: Prolimatech Megahalems CPU-Kühler (Seite 4) - 26.01.2009 - ComputerBase

ist Prolimatech wieder vorne.

Gruß


----------



## xTc (4. Juni 2009)

Der mit der Verschraubung hatte ich auch schon passiv, allerdings für den S1366. War nicht mein Kühler, aber der eines Kollegens.

Bei CB liegt der Megahalems auch wieder vorne. Es kommt ganz auf die Lüfter an und das Szenario. Die Fördermenge des Lüfters spielt dabei natürlich auch eine große Rolle.

Jeder Kühler kommt damit unterschiedlich zurecht und verhält sich aufgrund der Bauart anders. Machne Kühler sind auch auf hohe, andere auf geringere Drehzahlen optimiert.


Gruß


----------



## Piti (4. Juni 2009)

Also das Teil ist einfach der Hammer! Der Kühler läuft bei mir auf einem 
Q9450 mit Liquid Pro und 2 x Enermax Magma 120mm (max. 1500rpm) Lüftern und ist 
einfach nicht heiß zu kriegen!  In Prime, CPU@3640MHz@1,40 gehen die Temps nie über 54°.... mag sich jetzt schlimmer anhören als es ist, dass 
Ding ist aber das die Temps, auch wenn ich die Spannung weiter anhebe, nicht wirklich höher gehen. Er hält die Temps einfach wahnsinnig gut!

Warten wir mal auf den Winter... 

Also danke für diese Review!


----------



## Vasili8181 (7. Juni 2009)

xTc schrieb:


> Die Temperaturen in dem Review finde ich allerdings etwas _krass_.  die Spannung ist auch etwas übertrieben.
> 
> Ich werde das am Wochenende aber mal mit mehreren S-Flex(en) testen. Zum Glück hab ich noch beide Kühler da.
> 
> ...


 

 xTc Ich werde mir den Prolimatech Megahalems vielleicht kaufen und die Test´s einfach wiederholen.Ich warte aber noch auf deine Ergebnisse.

Der Grund ich wollte mir einen Core i7 920 D0 Stepping kaufen und den übertakten.


Gruß


----------



## rabensang (7. Juni 2009)

Für den i7 920 sollte der Megahalems locker ausreichen. Bei jedem Kühlertest gibt es andere Settings und Systeme, deshalb kann man nicht alle 100% miteinander vergleichen. Mal liegt der Kühler vorn und mal ein anderer...


Trotzdem liegt der Megahalems mit an der Speerspitze der zur Zeit erhältlichen Kühler. Die Kühlleistung ist fast gleichzusetzen mit dem IFX.

MFG


----------



## tobi757 (7. Juni 2009)

Vasili8181 schrieb:


> Ich habe einen IFX-14 mit 3x 120mm SFF21E und der E8600 @ 4,44GHz(Bei 1,344VCore) kommt nicht über 65°C(Coretemp 0.99.4).Stundenlang Prime 95(v25.9) auf Asus P5Q Pro(BIOS 2102).
> Bitte overclocker teste Prolimatech Megahalems mit 2 Lüftern.
> Wenn der tatsächlich 3°C besser kühlt kaufe ich mir den.
> Auf Wasserkühlung oder schleifen habe ich keine lust.
> ...



Frag mal True Monkey der hat ein E8600 und ein P5Q Pro Turbo


----------



## Vasili8181 (7. Juni 2009)

Danke


----------



## kroebus (14. Juni 2009)

Also den Test auf xbitlabs kann ich nicht nachvollziehen...

Die wollen einem weismachen, dass ein IFX-14 mit 2x120ern und 920 rpm lediglich 3 Grad wärmer ist als einer mit 3x140ern mit 1200 rpm???

Äusserst fragwürdig...

Und dann sind die Tests scheinbar mit senkrecht verbauten Kühlern gemacht worden, wo die Abwärme nach oben geblasen wird. Halte ich im Bezug auf den Gesamtluftstrom im Gehäuse eher für unvorteilhaft.

Ich werde ihn mir jedenfalls auch zulegen, da ich für meinen IFX-14 keine Montagematerialien für meinen neuen I7 habe.


----------



## Vasili8181 (16. Juni 2009)

*Thermalright LGA 1366 Bolt-Thru Kit für IFX-14 kostet 5,90 bei PC-cooling.de*

Ist auf jeden fall billiger.


----------



## kroebus (17. Juni 2009)

Vasili8181 schrieb:


> *Thermalright LGA 1366 Bolt-Thru Kit für IFX-14 kostet 5,90 bei PC-cooling.de*
> 
> Ist auf jeden fall billiger.


 
 gut zu wissen, danke

Aber wenn ich es gegenrechne, zahle ich unterm Strich vllt 10,- Euronen drauf, wenn ich den Megahalems neu kaufe.

Den IFX bekomme ich bestimmt auch wieder für 40 - 45,- EUR los.

Und ich hätte wegen der Maße wieder etwas mehr Platz...


----------



## Vasili8181 (18. Juni 2009)

Gute Idee.
Genau das ist auch meine Überlegung.Bin mal gespannt was Thermalright dem entgegen stellt.


----------



## Axim (19. Juni 2009)

Wie ist die mitgelieferte WLP eigentlich? Kann ich die bedenkenlos nutzen oder sollte ich auf Arctic MX-2 zurückgreifen?


----------



## kroebus (19. Juni 2009)

Axim schrieb:


> Wie ist die mitgelieferte WLP eigentlich? Kann ich die bedenkenlos nutzen oder sollte ich auf Arctic MX-2 zurückgreifen?


 
grundsätzlich taugt die was 

würd die aber zum OCen runtermachen und was gescheites drauf tun


----------



## Piti (19. Juni 2009)

ich hab die bis jetzt auf drei CPUs eingesetzt (außer auf meiner eigenen ) Die Temps sprechen eine positive Sprache.. und es ist mehr als genug in der Spritze (mindestens 10 Anwendungen )!


----------



## FortunaGamer (29. Juni 2009)

Schön genauer Test hast du super gemacht. Ich werde denn in denn nächsten Tagen für mein neues System bestellen. Finde die Haterungstechnick verdampt gut. Hat jemand denn schon mal auf einen Gigabyte x58-UD5 gebaut? Will wissen ob das alles Passt.


----------



## F!ghter (10. Juli 2009)

hat mitlerweile wer des retentionkit für am3 getestet oder zumindest verbaut und kann mmir sagen wie der einbau is und was da mitgeliefert wird .
wär sehr interesant zu wissen , nicht nur für mich glaub ich


----------



## kroebus (11. Juli 2009)

ENDLICH isser da.....


----------



## Vasili8181 (11. Juli 2009)

Hallo Kroebus, sind die Temperaturen jetzt besser als mit dem IFX-14?

Schönes Wochenende


----------



## kroebus (12. Juli 2009)

Vasili8181 schrieb:


> Hallo Kroebus, sind die Temperaturen jetzt besser als mit dem IFX-14?
> 
> Schönes Wochenende


 
 also ich bin hellauf begeistert  - gute 5-6 Grad weniger 
Vorher um die 48°, jetzt nur noch etwa 42°... kann man nich meckern


----------



## F!ghter (12. Juli 2009)

lol hast du noch die schutzfolie auf deiner vorderen bridge???


----------



## Vasili8181 (12. Juli 2009)

kroebus schrieb:


> also ich bin hellauf begeistert  - gute 5-6 Grad weniger
> Vorher um die 48°, jetzt nur noch etwa 42°... kann man nich meckern


 
Danke für die Info.Wegen dir kaufe ich das teil jetzt auch.


----------



## kroebus (13. Juli 2009)

[redux]F!ghter schrieb:


> lol hast du noch die schutzfolie auf deiner vorderen bridge???


 
die war nur zum Zeitpunkt des Fotos noch drauf, ist aber vor Einbau natürlich weggekommen...


----------



## F!ghter (13. Juli 2009)

dacht ich mir doch wobei mein dad immer noch die (blauen) schutzfolien auf seinem neuen handy hat er siehts als kostenloser kratzschutz tssss


----------



## Vasili8181 (24. Juli 2009)

@Kroebus ich habe ihn jetzt auch und habe gleich einen Test gemacht.
Testaufbau:
Rechner geschlossen 
CPU E8600 @4,44GHz bei 1,336VCore 
Scythe Thermal Elixer
3DMark CPUTest 1 und CPU Test 2 durchlaufen lassen(Aufwärmen)
Raumtemperatur 22,8 C°
Prime95 30min. Large FFT´s
Temperaturen gelogged mit Coretemp 0.99.4
IFX-14 mit 3x 120mm SFF21E
Core0 max. 69°C
Core1 max. 68°C

Megahalems mit 2x 120mm SFF21E
Core0 max. 67°C
Core1 max. 67°C

Megahalems mit 1x 120mm SFF21E
Core0 max. 69°C
Core1 max. 69°C

Danke nochmal


----------



## kroebus (25. Juli 2009)

Vasili8181 schrieb:


> @Kroebus ich habe ihn jetzt auch und habe gleich einen Test gemacht.
> Testaufbau:
> Rechner geschlossen
> CPU E8600 @4,44GHz bei 1,336VCore
> ...


 


 Klasse, willkommen im Club


----------



## Vasili8181 (25. Juli 2009)

Jatzt haben wir wieder platz im PC


----------



## kroebus (26. Juli 2009)

Vasili8181 schrieb:


> Jatzt haben wir wieder platz im PC


 
DAS glaub ich aber auch..

Der IFX hat einfach viiiieeeel mehr Platz verbraucht


----------



## CrashStyle (26. Juli 2009)

Der IFX war oder ist noch ein Meilenstein!


----------



## Vasili8181 (26. Juli 2009)

Ich habe Bilder gesehen da haben die user den Megahalems waagerecht installiert und nicht wie ich senkrecht.
WAS bringt das? noch mehr leistung beim kühlen?


----------



## F!ghter (26. Juli 2009)

wo soll da der unterschied sein???


----------



## xTc (26. Juli 2009)

Vasili8181 schrieb:


> Ich habe Bilder gesehen da haben die user den Megahalems waagerecht installiert und nicht wie ich senkrecht.
> WAS bringt das? noch mehr leistung beim kühlen?



Kommt drauf an, wie der Kühler dann im Luftstrom integriert ist. Allerdings halte ich den Unterschied für sehr gering.



Gruß


----------



## Vasili8181 (26. Juli 2009)

[redux]F!ghter schrieb:


> wo soll da der unterschied sein???


 
Wenn der Kühler parallel zum RAM montiert ist arbeiten die heatpipes gegen die Schwerkraft!


----------



## F!ghter (26. Juli 2009)

temperatur bindet sich net an schwerkraft...
aber naja vll 1-2 grad wobei sich mir der sinn nett erschliest wo der nterschied sei soll ob ch mein kühler nach oben laufen lasss oder zur seite...


----------



## AlexFCB87 (26. Juli 2009)

Jetzt muss ich auch noch meinen zeigen (wobei der wahrscheinlich genauso aussieht ).


----------



## kroebus (27. Juli 2009)

[redux]F!ghter schrieb:


> temperatur bindet sich net an schwerkraft...
> aber naja vll 1-2 grad wobei sich mir der sinn nett erschliest wo der nterschied sei soll ob ch mein kühler nach oben laufen lasss oder zur seite...


 
wusstest du nicht, dass die warme Luft auf Grund der Schwerkraft immer runter fällt? 

Aber es hängt eigentlich wirklich nur vom Luftstrom ab. Wenn hinter dem Kühler - also Richtung Gehäuserückseite - der dort montierte Lüfter oberhalb des Kühlers montiert ist, kann es durchaus - auf Grund des Luftstroms - günstiger sein, wenn der Kühlerlüfter nach oben bläst.

Ob es nun Vor- oder Nachteile hat kann man eigentlich nur anhand des jeweiligen Gehäuseaufbaus und der Anordnung der Komponenten sagen.

Und es gibt ja auch Gehäuse, die die Platine um 90° gedreht drin verbaut haben (glaube z.B. das Silverstone Raven). Da sind dann auch alle Anschlüsse oben und nicht hinten.


----------



## F!ghter (27. Juli 2009)

ich steig net durch sry
da bringt mir m eine physik 1 auch nix..


----------



## kroebus (27. Juli 2009)

[redux]F!ghter schrieb:


> ich steig net durch sry
> da bringt mir m eine physik 1 auch nix..


 
Gut, dann machen wir mal angewandte Physik 

In meinem Beispielbild musst du dir vorstellen, dass der Lüfter, wo das X steht nicht da ist. Das heisst im Umkehrschluss, dass der Luftstrom oberhalb des Kühlers aus dem Gehäuse geblasen wird.
Und um diesen Luftstrom auszunutzen kann es sinnvoll sein den Kühler um 90° zu drehen, damit er nach oben in den Luftstrom bläst.

Alles klar??


----------



## Vasili8181 (27. Juli 2009)

kroebus schrieb:


> Gut, dann machen wir mal angewandte Physik
> 
> In meinem Beispielbild musst du dir vorstellen, dass der Lüfter, wo das X steht nicht da ist. Das heisst im Umkehrschluss, dass der Luftstrom oberhalb des Kühlers aus dem Gehäuse geblasen wird.
> Und um diesen Luftstrom auszunutzen kann es sinnvoll sein den Kühler um 90° zu drehen, damit er nach oben in den Luftstrom bläst.
> ...


 
moin zusammen ich habe einen Test gemacht und ich habe um den Luftstrom nicht wirklich beachten zumüssen 2x SFF21E benutzt.Gehäusewand offen.Keine Gehäuselüfter.
Nach einer halben Stunde Prime95 habe ich mal in einer excelliste die coretemp´s berechnen lassen und ich muss euch das Ergebniss nicht vorenthalten

Wenn die Flüssigkeit/Gasgemisch (wie in einer Klimaanlage)nicht gegen die Schwerkraft arbeiten müssen dann hat man ca. 0,57°C bessere Werte.
So was heisst das jetzt.

Es ist voll egal wie man den einbaut.
Auf dem manuel von Prolimatech ist er auch senkrecht eingebaut.
MfG


----------



## kroebus (27. Juli 2009)

Vasili8181 schrieb:


> moin zusammen ich habe einen Test gemacht und ich habe um den Luftstrom nicht wirklich beachten zumüssen 2x SFF21E benutzt.Gehäusewand offen.Keine Gehäuselüfter.
> Nach einer halben Stunde Prime95 habe ich mal in einer excelliste die coretemp´s berechnen lassen und ich muss euch das Ergebniss nicht vorenthalten
> 
> Wenn die Flüssigkeit/Gasgemisch (wie in einer Klimaanlage)nicht gegen die Schwerkraft arbeiten müssen dann hat man ca. 0,57°C bessere Werte.
> ...


 
Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, hast du nur zwei Lüfter am Kühler laufen gehabt und keinen weiteren?
Dass es hier natürlich KEINEN Unterschied macht, wie der Kühler verbaut ist, wollte ich ja mit meiner Aussage klarmachen. Es kommt nur auf den Luftstrom an. Und in deinem Fall gab es KEINEN Luftstrom...

In deinem Testaufbau ist es daher auch nur logisch, dass die ermittelten Werte so nah bei einander liegen. Ich behaupte sogar, dass sie identisch sein müssten und die Differenz nur auf Grund von Messtoleranzen zustande kam.


----------



## F!ghter (27. Juli 2009)

ich hab den schon immer nach oben gerichtet...


----------



## kroebus (27. Juli 2009)

[redux]F!ghter schrieb:


> ich hab den schon immer nach oben gerichtet...


 
Lass mich raten - du hast einen Phenom drin...


----------



## Vasili8181 (27. Juli 2009)

kroebus schrieb:


> Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, hast du nur zwei Lüfter am Kühler laufen gehabt und keinen weiteren?
> Dass es hier natürlich KEINEN Unterschied macht, wie der Kühler verbaut ist, wollte ich ja mit meiner Aussage klarmachen. Es kommt nur auf den Luftstrom an. Und in deinem Fall gab es KEINEN Luftstrom...
> 
> In deinem Testaufbau ist es daher auch nur logisch, dass die ermittelten Werte so nah bei einander liegen. Ich behaupte sogar, dass sie identisch sein müssten und die Differenz nur auf Grund von Messtoleranzen zustande kam.


 
Du hast recht das ist die messtoleranz! Mein Fehler


----------



## F!ghter (27. Juli 2009)

kroebus schrieb:


> Lass mich raten - du hast einen Phenom drin...


ja baer des war bei meinem pent 4 scho so


----------



## kroebus (28. Juli 2009)

[redux]F!ghter schrieb:


> ja baer des war bei meinem pent 4 scho so


 
Das ist halt immer abhängig vom Board-Design und Sockel.

Bei einer rechteckigen Lochanordnung kann man die Kühler eben nur auf eine Weise einbauen.

Bei quadratischer Anordnung eben auf zwei... oder die Befestigungsplatten des Kühlers haben mehrere Löcher, die dies ebenfalls ermöglichen.


----------



## F!ghter (28. Juli 2009)

na ja damals gabs noch keine heatpipes


----------

